
Apple to pay hundreds of millions of euros in French back-taxes - kmlx
https://www.ft.com/content/f04191e0-296a-11e9-a5ab-ff8ef2b976c7
======
kmlx
from the article: "French authorities have ordered Apple to pay additional
taxes believed to run into hundreds of millions of euros, following an
examination of the US tech group’s operations in the country over the past
decade."

